# Ударения



## Maroseika

Мо́жет быть, кто-то не заме́тил, но тепе́рь появи́лась возмо́жность ука́зывать ударе́ния в ру́сских слова́х.
Это заслуга mkellogg. 
Возрадуемся же!


----------



## rusita preciosa

Только они почему-то на следующей букве.


----------



## morzh

Hallelujah!


----------



## Maroseika

rusita preciosa said:


> Только они почему-то на следующей букве.



Возможно, не во всех браузерах корректно отображается? У меня все нормально (Firefox).


----------



## Natalisha

Научите и меня ставить ударения.


----------



## morzh

Natalisha said:


> Научите и меня ставить ударения.




Нет ничего проще:

Гренки'
Фо'льга.


----------



## Maroseika

natalisha said:


> Научите и меня ставить ударения.


При ответе в меню среди других значков теперь есть буквы с ударе́ниями.


----------



## Maroseika

morzh said:


> Нет ничего проще:
> 
> Гренки'
> Фо'льга.



Это у вас некорректно работают ударения или вы так шутите?


----------



## Natalisha

morzh said:


> Нет ничего проще:
> 
> Гренки'
> Фо'льга.
> 
> :d


Не-а, я так не хочу уметь. 
Пусть меня Маросейка научит.


----------



## Natalisha

Maroseika said:


> При ответе в меню среди других значков теперь есть буквы с ударе́ниями.


 Тепе́рь заме́тила. Спаси́бо!


----------



## Sobakus

В Опере на следующей


----------



## rusita preciosa

Значит это мой браузер виноват – у меня нет ударений в окошке ответа…
a какой у меня браузер, я не знаю.


----------



## Maroseika

rusita preciosa said:


> Значит это мой браузер виноват – у меня нет ударений в окошке ответа…
> a какой у меня браузер, я не знаю.



Вот это совсем странно. Что у вас видно после значка зачеркивания в нижней строке?


----------



## morzh

maroseika said:


> Это у вас некорректно работают ударения или вы так шутите?




Кстати, не шучу. (ударения сам ставил).

Реформа, которая "разрешила" к тому времени давно общепринятые ударения "фольгА" и "грЕнки", была проведена где-то в 80-х. А до того это считалось ошибочным.

*Орфографический словарь**гренки*  гренк`и, -`ов, ед. грен`ок, -нк`а и гр`енки, -нок, ед. гр`енка, -и*
фольга*  фольг`а, -`и и (устар.) ф`ольга, -и

Устаревшее ударение устарело в 80-х; я помню ту реформу, и даже помню радиопередачу по Маяку "правильно ли мы говорим", в конце 70-х, где объяснялось, где ставить ударения.
ГренкИ - до сих пор не устарели; видимо, потому что ед. ч.  - "гренОк".​


----------



## morzh

morzh said:


> Кстати, не шучу. (ударения сам ставил).
> 
> Реформа, которая "разрешила" к тому времени давно общепринятые ударения "фольгА" и "грЕнки", была проведена где-то в 80-х. А до того это считалось ошибочным.




Так, пробуем.

Фольга́ - фо́льга
Гренки́ - гре́нки.

Уррааа! Заработало!

ПС. Да, а чево оно все сдвигает на букву?
ППС. От бразузера не зависит. Огненный Лис и МелкоМягкий Исследователь Интернета ведут себя одинаково.


----------



## rusita preciosa

Maroseika said:


> Вот это совсем странно. Что у вас видно после значка зачеркивания в нижней строке?


Просто гласные, без ударений


----------



## Maroseika

rusita preciosa said:


> Просто гласные, без ударений


Тогда браузер. Но знаете, я думаю, что если вы будете подставлять их на место ударений, то большинство и будет видеть ударения. Узнайте, пожалуйста, какой у вас браузер, я перешлю эту информацию сами знаете кому.


----------



## Ptak

В Google Chrome тоже некорректно отображается.
Я бы вообще не советовала увлекаться знаками ударения. Потому что многие иностранцы потом думают, что слово так и пишется - с "ударением" (есть же такое во многих языках, например в итальянском и французском - слова с *ò*, *è*, *é*, *à* и т.д.). Потом так и пишут везде это слово.


----------



## Maroseika

Так идея была в том, что когда возникает вопрос об ударении, то хорошо бы иметь возможность показывать его нормальным способом, а не уродскими  прописными буквами или жирным шрифтом. Кому и зачем захочется увлекаться ударениями?
Вот то, что ударения пока не во всех браузерах отображаются правильно, конечно, плохо.
Может, удастся поправить.


----------



## Ptak

maroseika said:


> хорошо бы иметь возможность показывать его нормальным способом, а не уродскими  прописными буквами или жирным шрифтом.


Про прописные буквы согласна, а вот что уродского в жирном шрифте? Я настаиваю, что знаки ударения только во вред - по указанной выше причине.


----------



## Natalisha

ptak said:


> Про прописные буквы согласна, а вот что уродского в жирном шрифте? Я настаиваю, что знаки ударения только во вред - по указанной выше причине.


Не совсем согласна с Вами. Начиная изучать язык, мы знакомимся и с буквами, и с ударением. Так, когда-то мы узнали, что ударение в транскрипции английских слов ставится перед ударным слогом. А в итальянском, если не ошибаюсь, для изучающих ударные гласные подчеркивают.


----------



## Ptak

natalisha said:


> Не совсем согласна с Вами. Начиная изучать язык, мы знакомимся и с буквами, и с ударением. Так, когда-то мы узнали, что ударение в транскрипции английских слов ставится перед ударным слогом. А в итальянском, если не ошибаюсь, для изучающих ударные гласные подчеркивают.


Мне не совсем понятно, в чем Вы со мной не согласны. Мне кажется, Вы невнимательно прочитали мои предыдущие сообщения.
А если в итальянском для изучающих ударные гласные подчеркивают, это только подтверждает мою позицию.


----------



## Natalisha

ptak said:


> Я бы вообще не советовала увлекаться знаками ударения. Потому что многие иностранцы потом думают, что слово так и пишется - с "ударением"


Полностью согласна.



ptak said:


> Я настаиваю, что знаки ударения только во вред - по указанной выше причине.


 Не согласна.  

Я не думаю, что кто-то будет ставить ударение везде и всюду только потому, что появилась такая возможность.


----------



## SSlava

Ну почему́, е́жели сде́лали ударе́ния в слова́х, то мо́жно их ста́вить.


----------



## Natalisha

SSlava said:


> Ну почему́, е́жели сде́лали ударе́ния в слова́х, то мо́жно их ста́вить.


Можно, когда нужно. А когда не нужно, не можно.


----------



## Sobakus

Забавно, в этой теме у всех ударения сдвинуты на следующую, а вот в темах товарища *seitt*, к примеру здесь - на нужной букве.


----------



## rusita preciosa

No, in his therad I still have displaced stress.


----------



## Natalisha

sobakus said:


> Забавно, в этой теме у всех ударения сдвинуты на следующую, а вот в темах товарища *seitt*, к примеру здесь - на нужной букве.


 Я думаю, это зависит от шрифта.
а́ и́ о́ у́ е́ ы́ э́ ю́ я́


----------



## siuxa

Если кто-либо может предположить, что по-русски слова пишутся с ударениями, то ему на форум заходить рановато, и надо перечитать первую страницу у́че́бни́ка́.


----------



## Angelo di fuoco

Я видел специальные издания русской классики для иностранцев, где первым делом бросалось в глаза ударение над каждым словом, в котором было больше одного слога.
Конечно же, никто из обитателей этого форума не будет постоянно ставить ударение в каждом слове - спецзнаки для того и существуют, чтобы пользоваться ими в исключительных случаях, и я не думаю, что изучающие русский язык иностранцы не осведомлены о том, что ударение в русском языке обыкновенно в письме не обозначается.


----------



## morzh

Angelo di fuoco said:


> Я видел специальные издания русской классики для иностранцев, где первым делом бросалось в глаза ударение над каждым словом, в котором было больше одного слога.
> Конечно же, никто из обитателей этого форума не будет постоянно ставить ударение в каждом слове - спецзнаки для того и существуют, чтобы пользоваться ими в исключительных случаях, и я не думаю, что изучающие русский язык иностранцы не осведомлены о том, что ударение в русском языке обыкновенно в письме не обозначается.




This is not what the "спич" is about.

Whether or not those learning Russian are aware of the non-usage of stress marks by default in Russian print, the norm does not change: the stress marks are NOT used by default.

So, when a foreigner encounters those in a text or in a book, he or she should understand that it is done in educational purposes, or for a particular category's of readers convenience, and this is it.

We may do it here, but, again - this is an educational forum.

If the language was Spanish, then it'd be different matter; Spanish does use stress marks, though only in ambiguous words, where the sole difference between two different words is the stress, like in "estа́        " or "    esta        ". And, as the language does require that, a Spaniard learning Russian may get confused into thinking that Russian is the same way, while it is not.

So, like anything, stressmarks, even in educational purposes, should be used judiciously.


----------



## elemika

Мои детские книги были с ударениями. Теперь приходится обходиться книгами без ударений. К сожалению. 
Может, поэтому у нас частенько мусоропро́вод вместо мусоропрово́да и мы́шление вместо мышле́ния 

А ещё есть слова, для которых грамматические формы различаются только ударением:

 Вы но́сите жёлтые носки с красными туфлями, вот и носи́те, а я не буду!

Спасибо, Natalisha, за замечание по поводу шрифтов! 
Пока аккуратнее получается в Arial


----------



## Maroseika

morzh said:


> Spanish does use stress marks, though only in ambiguous words, where the sole difference between two different words is the stress, like in "estа́        " or "    esta        "


Actually, they use it always when the stress is not according to the rules. I.e. very often. 

Anyway, I don't understand what are we talking about. From time to time we have to explain the stress, and now we just have got an instrument for making it easier and more visual.


----------



## rusita preciosa

[test]
А вы ви́дите ударе́ния в э́том моём сообще́нии?

(I see on the next letter; my browser is Internet Explorer)


----------



## Saluton

ptak said:


> В google chrome тоже некорректно отображается.
> Я бы вообще не советовала увлекаться знаками ударения. Потому что многие иностранцы потом думают, что слово так и пишется - с "ударением" (есть же такое во многих языках, например в итальянском и французском - слова с *ò*, *è*, *é*, *à* и т.д.). Потом так и пишут везде это слово.


В русском такие правила - не ставить ударение, когда не надо. Пусть привыкают.


----------



## Ptak

Maroseika said:


> and now we just have got an instrument for making it easier and more visual.


As it turns out, we haven't


----------



## Ptak

saluton said:


> В русском такие правила - не ставить ударение, когда не надо.


Так а я, собственно, о том же. Я-то знаю, какие правила в русском...


----------



## Maroseika

rusita preciosa said:


> [test]
> А вы ви́дите ударе́ния в э́том моём сообще́нии?
> 
> (I see on the next letter; my browser is Internet Explorer)



Я вижу ударения в правильных местах (Mozilla).


----------



## Sobakus

saluton said:


> В русском такие правила - не ставить ударение, когда не надо. Пусть привыкают.



Это такой педагогический приём - создавать дополнительные препятствия на пути изучения языка? Кстати, в русском такие правила - ставить ударение для изучающих, когда надо. Изучающим обычно надо.


----------



## Saluton

ptak said:


> Так а я, собственно, о том же. Я-то знаю, какие правила в русском...


Второе предложение из моего поста, значит, не читали?



sobakus said:


> Это такой педагогический приём - создавать дополнительные препятствия на пути изучения языка? Кстати, в русском такие правила - ставить ударение для изучающих, когда надо. Изучающим обычно надо.


А я говорю про случаи, когда не надо, а таких случаев - 99%. Разницу чувствуете, да?


----------



## Sobakus

saluton said:


> А я говорю про случаи, когда не надо, а таких случаев - 99%. Разницу чувствуете, да?



Где вы таких иностранцев берёте, 99% из которых от рождения русское ударение знают? Мы же про них, вроде...


----------



## Angelo di fuoco

saluton said:


> А я говорю про случаи, когда не надо, а таких случаев - 99%. Разницу чувствуете, да?



Это Вам кажется, что случаев, когда ударение ставить не надо, 99 %, потому что Вы с младенчества слышите русский язык и ставите ударения автоматически так, как ставили и ставят их люди вокруг.

Изучающие русский язык с нуля в другом положении, а ударение в русском языке исключительно капризно. Дворяни́н, мещани́н, семьяни́н - но крестья́нин, и таких исключений чуть ли не больше, чем правил.
Я не говорю о ставших чуть ли не нормой неправильных ударениях вроде зво́нит, диспа́нсер или классике вроде углу́бить. Присказку про по́ртфели, про́центы и до́центов Вы тоже наверняка знаете.
Вы думаете, иностранец обо всех этих тонкостях интуитивно догадается? Нет, и поэтому на начальном этапе изучения русского языка в учебных пособиях ударение желательно ставить во всех словах, в которых два слога или более, чтобы хоть как-то компенсировать отсутствовавшую в детстве языковую среду.
Когда ученики продвинутее, им можно давать и материалы без проставленных ударений - уж в них недостатка точно нет.

В случае другой необязательности - необязательности ставить две точки в букве ё мы получаем афёру и другие приятности. Кстати, в белорусском языке точки над ё обязательны.


----------



## rusita preciosa

In *Safari *I can see the stress marks in appropriate places.


----------

